# Rudee Inlet Preparations....



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I've fished there before...and had a problem with snags in a prime fishing spot  ...
I need advice on what type terminal tackle setup I should use to keep my bait off the bottom. Would like to sorta float it on top or just barely suspended under the water without much added weight....no sinkers basically. How would I do that?...yet not pitts off nearby shore anglers with a drifting line.  

Thanks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Might not be what you are looking for, but you could try a bluefish/pomp rig. Its basically a double bottom rig but has floats(bobbers) on the hook leaders to keep the bait off the bottom. Corse the weight could still get hung but that should keep the hooks away from snags.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

The most experienced angler will get snagged at rudee from time to time, no getting around it. What I do is, when reeling in your line keep your rod tip as high as you can and reel in fast without stopping. This will get you rig off the bottom and away from the rocks. It’s especially important to keep your rod high when getting close to the rocks. 
Not using a sinker at Rudee is not a good idea unless youre gonna jig with something light. 
Chapa


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

We used to have that problem in hawaii. Tons of rocks/reefs. The hawaiians developed a rig to counter this. its called a Slide rig. May help may not. Haven't tried it anywhere here on the east coast. The whole purpose is to get your weight caught, the weight is tied to the end of a stop ring with a lighter leader than the main line so it will break off when a fish bites. Here is an article that gives you the break down of what is involved in a slide rig. Notice the final picture in the article, the cork screw looking things actually connect to the line and then you put your hook and bait on that and slide it on down the line. Typically used for big Alua (100lb class fish) but I'm sure it can be modified to be fished for smaller. If you attempt it, I'd pack alot of lead and don't used the satallite sinkers they use, try something smaller that you might actually be able to retrieve if you catch something. http://www.surf-masters.com/articles/carlos/sliding.htm


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Singletjeff*

Pin rigging at Rudee?  They'd laugh my behind all the way back home. 
Did like the concrete sinker idea...not sure bout using them at Rudee....Too many rocks out there as it is. 
Kinda equal to a basic rod and reel setup using 4lb test line to tie the sinker to....then it'll more than likely break off if I get snagged.....Still......too much lead loss potential.

Interesting article! Thanks.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

jjaachapa....I'm getting good at that fast retrieve thing. I shore fished Lesner on the holiday thru rush hour to and from the docks.  Got a great spot at Rudee that produces well. Just have too many hangups. I tie my hooks straight to the line....I gotta go back and read up on the swivel connection thing  Sucks when a fish is on and the weight gets stuck. Poor fish....all caught up in the line of boat traffic  when it could instead be chillin out in my cooler.  
I might give jigging a try. Saw a guy doing that last year...only thing is, his spinning gear was acting more like flyfishing gear....he crossed at least 20 lines before he got the slack out.  
Never saw anyone apologize 20 times in less than a minute before....until then.  
My line sorta drifted a few times til I got the slack out...but I cast far...just to my ideal spot. No crossing of lines...but I did get snagged on the bank a few times.  I sure hate those overcast days.  

Thanks


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thrifty...try a round sinker...thats what i use...don't get hung near as much as i used to...i also make my rigs with the hook(s) higher off the bottom...this also seems to help...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*try breakaway sinkers*

I have gotten many snags at IRI and OC inlet.

I went to the bluefish rig with floats and replaced the sinker snap with a lighter pound test one (from 50 lb down to 20 lb etc). This way the snap swivel that holds on the sinker will give before anything else.

Also I have seen, but never tired) using a barrel/sliding sinker. Tie a line to the swivel and thread on the barrel/sliding sinker. Hold this in place with a split shot. This will give you the weight to cast and hold bottom but if you get a snag, the split shot will come off and you will loose a $.50 piece of lead and not the rig or fish.

Jeff


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

i have seen a couple of folks that have cut a wiffle golf ball and inserted a bank sinker........never tried it


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

all i use at rudee and lynhaven is a 1 ounce egg sinker on the main line then tie the main line to a swivel then a short piece of 20 pound mono leader to a 3/0 live bait style hook 
a basic carolina rig


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

*getting snagged*

Sometimes that's just part of the game.
No structure no fish.
Like they say about Tog fishinb if you aint gettin snagged you aint tog fishin. 

I have never fished at Rudee but I was planning to this year, it looks like a good trout flounder hole. 

What is the favorite species?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

What I suggested is not quite pin rigging.... I guess its something you have to see to completely understand.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

you could probably just get away with tying some 4lb. test from the swivel, snap, etc to the sinker. if the sinker snags you can easily snap the line and atleast get your rig back. at rudee i caught alot of flounder using a 1/2-3/4 white jighead with a piece of squid or minnows.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*All good info guys.....thanks*

I'm thinking bout trying the jigging thing...and maybe the sinker-n-the-ball thing. That may be the ticket. Will try and find a larger ball substitute...one that still has non floating properties and is large enough to not snag under and between the bolders. I need some weight...not too much needed for casting cause from one side to the other of Rudee is a rock's skip to the other side. Found some old 4 lb test from my Scotts Creek days. I used it there on ultra light tackle for croaker and spot. With a light cast...it should work well. Not looking forward to losing sinkers though. I cast a lot...and could easily rack up a fortune in replacement costs per trip. My "spot" is a snag magnet.

I went out there last week...didn't see any fish come up but was able to at least stand on a good fishing spot. Doubt I'll be able to stand there in the months ahead once the season is in full swing.  That area looked rocky...very rocky. But it produces well. 

I may head out and do some practice casting there this week. 

Thanks again. Looking forward to getting out there.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Noreaster*

A little bit of everything can be caught at Rudee. Flounder, spot, trout, croaker, scavengers, etc....

I use bottom rigs for spot and croaker...not sure bout what it takes to get some of the more desire-able fish. Someone else may be able to help you on that one.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

here is a technique I employ at rudee and the lesner(duck inn side)

there is no way to avoid snags, so make simple cheap homeade rigs, and just suck it up when you snagg. the sinker should be the most expensive part, oh yea dont use more than 1.5 oz at rudee ever!
good luck


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I am not trying to be funny, but ...*

What about using a bucktail with bait? In theory, when the bucktail is reeled in, the hook will be up. The bucktail will take the place of a sinker. Hmm! Have to give it a try.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

works like a charm. just make sure you use a "stop-and-go" retrieve... some times they'll follow the bait right to the top of the water if you don't give them a chance to check it out. i like to use a yellow 1/2 bucktail with squid or 4" plastic grub. i'd also try bubblegum and white ice bass assasins.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

buck tail will work, but no matter what you use it WILL snag, so bucktails can get expensive. if you really want to go that route I would suggest this: get bucktails that have hooks that straighten with pressure. this may require the use of 30-40lb braid, but if your hook is flexible, you can straighten it if snagged (freeing it from rocks) then reel it in and reset hook with pliers. this technique also works great for tossing jigs at duck inn, 

for the most part I fish rudee in summer for flounder, you can have 50 fish days there but sadly only one or two in 50 will be legal. so you got to go cheap or else the one or two keepers will cost you a load of tackle.


----------



## kdizz333 (Apr 8, 2005)

i'm with you rockhead... last year i had almost 30 keepers out of rudee and must of thrown back at least 300. my biggest one was 28". i prefer jigging myself either with a bucktail or jighead with a grub tipped with minnow or squid or cutbait when the tide starts moving. when the water starts to really move, i carolina rig with a 2 ounce egg. i'll see u guys out there! tight lines!


----------

